

100 days of doing a startup - misbah143
https://medium.com/@misbahspeaks/first-100-days-of-my-startup-980e9f463e3e

======
misbah143
Everyone has their own experience. I'd love to hear about them.

~~~
veermishra0803
here is my story bro. [https://medium.com/@veermishra0803/90-days-at-a-
startup-acce...](https://medium.com/@veermishra0803/90-days-at-a-startup-
accelerator-5cd805459acd)

~~~
misbah143
Great write up. I can understand the pain of accelerators being in India. I
feel like there is no serious need of accelerators for any startup. You just
need a good mentor and a good investor for your startup who can give their
costly time with you.

